

Are you a real programmer? - ozzieg
http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/real_programmers.png

======
anirbas
<http://xkcd.com/378/>

The alt-text makes most xkcd cartoons; they're not complete without it.

~~~
mhartl
Yes; this PNG is not a complete xkcd comic. Whoever submitted this (I'm
looking at you, anirbas :-) will now have to reread every xkcd comic to get
the alt text, too. For those who don't know what I'm talking about, mouse over
any xkcd cartoon and leave it there for a few seconds. (Firefox users: install
<https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1715> first.) For those didn't
know: I feel your pain. That was me about six months ago.

------
kajecounterhack
GUI kids like me like gedit, but on the terminal I don't see how anyone uses
anything except vi!

Yeah the alt text is sort of important too... I never realized there was any
until I went on IE at someone else's computer though. Stupid firefox!

------
ubudesign
I use emacs to write in binary

------
alaskamiller
vi

~~~
adnam
I just scream tones down my phoneline.

------
softwarejim
yup...I'm an emacs guy.

~~~
tjr
GNU Emacs or XEmacs?

Or ?...

~~~
softwarejim
GNU Emacs on Windows, but not for any special reason. Help convince me, is
XEmacs better?

~~~
tjr
Not necessarily better. I was just being silly, really; haven't used XEmacs
myself for years.

XEmacs was a fork off of GNU Emacs. They did some good things with the
software, but they were loose in their legal matters, and accordingly the FSF
never accepted XEmacs code back into the GNU Emacs mainline.

